# New pup nearly home !!!



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Chose my pup last weekend at 5 weeks and she was as expected, adorable. She is comming home on 22nd. Few pics...














































Hope you enjoyed.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Nothing cuter than a droopy drawered Vizsla puppy.


----------



## bobbyh09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I love all the extra Skin!! haha.. When Mason was that small and when he sat down all that skin hit the floor.. my fiance and I would joke and say.. "Mason pull up your pants" haha.. Good looking pup.. She will be a great dog..


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

she looks like she fits quite well into her skin till she flops down a litte ......












see what I mean !!!

Regards,

Graham


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

gorgeous looking pup- you forget how quick they grow!!
Purdeys legs have outgrown her body!????!!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Take pics every chance you get. They grow entirely too fast. These photos take me back to when Tizane picked me. You pick out a name yet?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new pup.
She's a real beauty....have you picked a name yet?


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

after long and exhaustive debates between the family we decided on Peanut[/color].


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

great name! and a fab looking pup! x


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the name.


----------

